#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-08-01
<marcoceppi> When's the next gathering in DC?
<maco> in theory every saturday afternoon/evening
<maco> i havent been to one in a while though and will be out of town the next two saturdays, so i dont know who'll be there
<ChinnoDog> I'll go when maco goes.
<maco> thats gonna be a while
<maco> i'm at pennsic the next two weekends, a wedding the one after that..
<ChinnoDog> I don't have any confirmed reports that other people are going so I don't mind waiting.
<maco> the mailing list is the best place to ask who's going
<maco> as you can see only a tiny handful actually use irc
 * maco points at nick list, which contains 4 bots
<ChinnoDog> oh. Is that where everyone is?
<maco> er no... 5 bots
<ChinnoDog> 4? Who is a bot besides meting?
<maco> chanserv, lubotu1, ubuntulo12, ubuntulo1_
<ChinnoDog> I didn't know. Too many bots.
<ChinnoDog> I'm not going to be here this weekend anyway. I'll be in PA.
<marcoceppi> interesting, thanks
<marcoceppi> I subscribe but man there are a lot of messages from the mailing list
<ChinnoDog> ok, I subscribed and joined loco on Launchpad
<maco> ChinnoDog: subscriptions approved
<maco> marcoceppi: yeah thats a really new thing. i dont know what happened, but suddenly there's more than 3 emails a month
<ChinnoDog> \o/
<maco> (though still not what i'd call "a lot" relative to many of the other lists i'm on)
<maco> debian-devel is like 70 messages a week
<maco> now /that/ is a lot
<marcoceppi> maco: Considering I don't typically do lists, it's a lot for me :)
<maco> i was on about 75 lists last i counted
<marcoceppi> maybe I should stop having it come in as volumes and instead to it piece by piece
<maco> are you set to digest?
<marcoceppi> yeah
<maco> trouble with digest is trying to reply to them breaks things
<maco> sooo much quotes to cut out and then the thread gets broken and rawr
<marcoceppi> yeah, I haven't really replied because I typically read them on my phone
<marcoceppi> Not sure how I change that
<maco> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-dc
<maco> the "unsubscribe or edit options"
<maco> at the bottom
<maco> put your email address and itll send you an edit link
<marcoceppi> ah, thanks
<marcoceppi> woo who
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-08-03
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: lurker
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> Yes I am.
<ChinnoDog> Are you coming to our meetings?
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD:
<JonathanD> in DC?
<JonathanD> unlikely :P
<JonathanD> I'm here to troll for geeknic-goers.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: I see how it is. You won't come here but you want us to go there.
<JonathanD> heh :P
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: have a geeknic, I'll probably go to it :P
<ChinnoDog> We could have a geeknic at the zoo. But, no grills allowed...
<ChinnoDog> We could have a geeknic at the park right here if I am the one planning it. :-D
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-08-05
<Test_> Question.  why would the desktop show applications on the left side and another time I boot the desktop applications are a pull down menu
<Test_> anyone have a reason?
<ChinnoDog> Test_: Did you change your video card or video driver configuration?
<Test_> No on video card change
<ChinnoDog> I'm assuming we are talking about the difference between runnning Unity and running the classic gnome desktop here
<Test_> The problem I have is a application wont work on the pull down menu
<ChinnoDog> Unity won't run if a) the video card won't support or be) you selected the classic desktop at login
<ChinnoDog> What doesn't work about it?
<Test_> I think I running gnome
<JonathanD> hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> There shouldn't be any functional differences whether running Unity or not.
<ChinnoDog> (aside from the obvious operation of the task bark and some desktop elements)
<Test_>  Application is DraftSight.  everything shows up in the graphic window but non-functionable
<ChinnoDog> oh. It is CAD software. The reason you ended up at the classic desktop is probably also the reason Unity isn't running. Your 3D acceleration is broken
<ChinnoDog> What kind of video card do you have?
<ChinnoDog> oops, I mean the reason you aren't running unity is the reason DraftSight doesn't work
<Test_> The change in the desktop is kind of random.  some times its the pull down and othertimes it shows apps on the right side
<ChinnoDog> You have an intermittent problem but it probably starts at your video card
<ChinnoDog> Or the driver
<ChinnoDog> What kind of card do you have?
<Test_> let me check on the card
<ChinnoDog> just run lspci
<Test_> I'm using a mac for Ichat--Ubuntu is on a pc
<Test_> how do I run lspci?
<ChinnoDog> Run it in a terminal
<ChinnoDog> Terminal is on your menu somewhere
<Test_> ok
<ChinnoDog> It will dump out the identifier strings for all your PCI devices including your video card
<ChinnoDog> I need a shower. Once you are in terminal you can also try: glxinfo | grep 'vendor'
<ChinnoDog> That will show what 3D acceleration library is in use
<ChinnoDog> I'll be back
<Test_> I'm going to have to spend some time on this--as you can see I'm not good with computers
<ChinnoDog> gone...
 * ChinnoDog yawns
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-07-31
<adom> what are you doing in here JonathanD? Did you move down here as well!?
<JonathanD> I'm everywhere, adom
<adom> oh yeah. well, just dont be anywhere near my computer desk at home after like 9pm. *blush*
<adom> JonathanD: ^^
<JonathanD> :D
<JonathanD> adom: I idle in all the regional ubuntu channels
<JonathanD> adom: to spam people to come to fosscon
<ChinnoDog> SPAMMER
<ChinnoDog> spam belongs in a can
<marcoceppi> Fried then eaten preferably
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-08-01
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: yes
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-07-31
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: Do you go to things like fosscon?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: yeah
<ChinnoDog> Are you going to fosscon this year?
<marcoceppi> the one in Brussles?
<ChinnoDog> No. This one: http://fosscon.us/
<JonathanD> FOSSCON.
<JonathanD> Have a nice day.
<ChinnoDog> lol
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I might, I don't know who's going
<marcoceppi> someone from my team will probably be there
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-07-28
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-08-01
<ChinnoDog> hi swift110-phone__
<swift110-phone__> Hey ChinnoDog how are you
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-08-02
<ChinnoDog> I am fine. Life is so busy these days. :-(
